# Грыжа и киста поясничного отдела



## Мила Булинг (5 Май 2018)

Добрый день уважаемый доктор. Около 3х лет назад у меня диагностировали межпозвоночные грыжи на фоне моих жалоб на затруднение мочеиспускание потому как все остальные причины (гинекология,урология) были исключены. проблемы с мочеиспусканием начались после курса массажа и продолжались около 1.5 лет. Т.е. частые позывы и затруднение приходилось тужиться. 

В декабре 16г. У меня в очередной раз случилось защемление нерва при неловком движение. Были проделаны капельницы с гормоном лечение витаминами группы в и миорелаксантами. После месяца на больничном острая боль ушла но кроме привычной боли по ходу седалищного нерва и ноюще давящей боли в пояснице добавилась непонятная Отдыжка (затруднение вдоха) и головокружение с непонятным внутреннем тремолом было это приступообразно. Длилось около 3х месяцев прошло само по себе. В июне 17 года после ремонта появились боли в пояснице такие что не снимали даже капельницы с гормонами спустя месяц боли прошли сами но... но все выше описанные симптомы (головокружение, Треремор и главное Отдыжка такая как будто желудок или кишечник не дают вздохнуть) появились с новой силой причем проблемы с мочеиспускание пропали как будто их не было ни когда. Сейчас меня беспокоют блуждающие боли в позвоночнике, слабость в ногах, головокружение, головные боли, внутренний тремор, сильное вздутие живота, боли как будто связаны с животом и спиной. 

Если я наклонюс то с согнуьыми коленями их разогнуть я не могу, и ноги трясутся, даже сидя если я выгну спину ровно то трясется корпус тела.сильная то ли слабость то ли тяжесть в ногах, чувство жжения и распирания внутри позвоночника, холодные ступни, а Последний раз неделю назад защимило так что я упала. При наклоне я кашленула, ой зря... чувство было такое что меня пополам перерубили... Сейчас хожу как с деревяной ногой, сильно тянет левую ногу как лампасы, сидеть тяжело сильно болит и жжет поясница и очень болезненые спазмы в ягодице я и копчике я ощущаю как мышца и копчик сами ао себе сокращаются, отдают в таз и бедро, копчик и грушевидная мышца сжимаются или дергают как больной зуб... что интересно на этом фоне пропала частая отрыжка стало легче дышать и как будто кишечник стал работать нормально такое ощущение что у меня и мыжцы живота спазмированы со спиной ... снимки выложу чуть позже... а пока описание... 

Мрт поясничного отдела Дегенеративные изменения в проекции замыкательных пластин. Центрального с латернизацией в лево смещением на уровне л4 л5 до 0.66*0.4 см с миграцией грыжевого материала вниз. Центрального с латернизацией вправо смещения на уровне l5 s1 до о.45см с оттеснением задней продольной связки компенсированием дурального мешка и соответствующим корешком спиномозговых нервов. Позвоночный канал вторично сужен на уровне л4 л5 л5 с1. Конский хвост без особенностей. На уровне s2 определяется переневральная архоноидальная киста размерами о.5 на 0.7 см. 

Вопрос в том что мне предлагают операцию а может ли всю симптоматика давать позвоночник или это кишечник или мне дорога к психиатру? Спасибо и извените за столько слов


----------



## La murr (5 Май 2018)

@Мила Булинг, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Мила Булинг (6 Май 2018)

Пока что могла снять...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2018)

Всю симптоматику давать эти грыжи не могут, но тут вам так что можно отнести к боли в ногах и в пояснице.
С такой картиной мрт говорить об операции может и рановато, но все решает не мрт, а клиническое состояние.
И все же без хорошего консервативного лечения, на операцию Вас бы не отправил.


----------



## Мила Булинг (6 Май 2018)

Да я понимаю что все симптомы они давать не могут просто после долгого лечения артоксанами, медокалмами, электрофарезами и т.д. не дает результатов упражнения я выполнять не могу все потому как даже при том если я сяду на пол выпрямить левую ногу я не могу сразу идет прострелы в таз и сокращается какая то мышца в ягодицы сейчас даже сидеть толком не могу мышцы тянет и поясница горит и лимит, а массаж и витамины в мне запретили из за кисты на уровне s2.... что еще делать даже не знаю...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2018)

Осталось попробовать мануальную терапию. Причём, и на позвоночнике и на мышцах.


----------



## Мила Булинг (6 Май 2018)

А вот эта загадочная киста не является противопоказанием к массажу?

У меня просто был печальный опыт массажа... на последнем сеансе мне несколько раз стукнули в районе шее с целью выпрямить 7 или 6 позвоночник я почувствовала в районе копчика как разряд током на мои вопли мне сказали что это нормально и продолжили постукивать.... через неделю начались проблемы с мочеиспусканием возможно это совпадение но вот уже три года я не узнаю свой позвоночник....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2018)

С ней все можно. Физиотерапию тоже.
Массажистам ничего поправлять в спине нельзя.
Но такое постукивание не может быть причиной описанного. Это надо позвонки сломать.


----------



## Мила Булинг (6 Май 2018)

Спасибо вам  огромное за внесение ясности в ситуацию.


----------



## Мила Булинг (6 Май 2018)

А можно еще вопросик? Можно ли было ударом в районе в этих шейных позвонках что то сместить в районе копчика?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2018)

Конечно, нет.


----------



## Мила Булинг (6 Май 2018)

А еще вопросик позвольте... когда я лежу на спине и поднимаю правую здоровую ногу при ее опускание я постоянно слышу и чувствую даже не хруст а глухой звук как будто что то отходит из пазов и заходит обратно в районе крестцового сплетения сзади, что это и что с этим делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2018)

Почитайте про синдром Щелкающего бедра.


----------



## Мила Булинг (6 Май 2018)

Хорошо спасибо огромное что уделили мне время.

Федор Петрович про синдром  Щелкающего бедра прочитала будем делать упражнения, будем делать упражнения по возможности моего состояния. Еще хотелось бы у вас узнать как долго можно принимать миорелаксанты?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2018)

Стандартно, на период обострения.


----------



## Мила Булинг (18 Июл 2018)

Добрый день  уважаемые доктора. 
@Доктор Ступин, ну что пришла опять жаловаться... 1 июня я все таки прооперировалась... прошло полтора месяца еще не могу нормально сидеть, особенно на унитазе уж извините но это больше  всего удручает, боль в левой грушевидной мышцы и дальше взаде по бедру, распирающая боль, все тот же спазм в крестце, жжение по внешней поверхности голени и боли в большом пальце под ногтем как будто, боли чаще ниже прооперированного сигмента, но иногда бывает и выше, а самое обидное что появились боли с правой стороны начинаются сверху на гребне подвздошной кости отдают в бедро и спереди в колено, тяжело держать равновесие стоя все время перетаптываюсь с одной ноги на другую чтоб не упасть, при ходьбе прихрамываю кажется что левая нога длиннее. Мышечные подергивая остались в обоих ногах, безболезненые. При упражнение кошка не могу выгнуть лордоз. Прогиб хорошо получается... при стояние на коленях трясется корпус,  при наклоне с выпрямеными ногами правая нога от самого бедра. Это я до операции конечно так нагибалась сейчас ни ни... И самое страшное для меня это было и до операции. Когда сижу боли от тазовых костей в седалищные и я   могу сидеть  с прямой спиной стоит только расслабиться и позвоночник от области под ребрами до поясницы начинает стягивать как резина, либо его распирает из внутри... корпусом сидя поворачиваться больно все так же тянет как будто позвоночник деревянный .... я даже не знаю как это описать... пора к психиатру.  Так же боли в грудной области позвоночника, причем они словно связаны с поясницей. Ну а про боли в руках и хруст во всем позвоночнике я уже просто молчу...

Была прооперирована только одна грыжа слева, вторая сказали маленькая да и если убирать две пришлось бы ставить болты по мнению нейрохирурга...

Лечение' трентал, нейромидин, гапапентин, сердалут, лфк не знаю только как его правильно делать при таких сразмах в мышцах.

Состояние' боли в пояснице, крестца, по ходу седалищного нерва слева и ближе к бедру с право, неустойчивость и боль  при ходьбе, ощущение как будто небольшой разряд тока покалывание внутри крестца, просыпаюсь под утро чтоб расходиться на трясущихся ногах, утром тяжелее всего. ну и не отпускающее напряжение ниже лопаток. Ну и конечно прелести всд, куда ж без них, то желудок, то голова, то Отдыжка, все бы можно стерпеть но не боли в спине.

Понятно что нужно делать снимок и ехать  к хирургу но сказали  раньше сентября смысла делать снимок нет да и преодолеть 800 км мне сейчас ой как не легко.

А пока хочу выложить выписку операционную и снимки грудного отдела правда снимки  годичной давности, возможно там собака зарыта. И еще есть фото спины с непонятно опухшим и чесавшимся позвонком это была разовая акция, но  она ой как напугала...

Вообщем спасайте дорогие, куда дальше копать моей красивой тростью, в какое направление двигать то?





Выписка после операции на грыжу л4 л5



Да и еще забыла дополнить, позвоночник от ребер до поясницы больно трогать. Боль наподобие когда трогаешь синяк или растянутую мышцу иногда они пульсируют как будто нарыв. Соэ  и лейкоциты в норме. Есть ли смысл сдавать срб?

Ау есть кто живой?


----------



## AIR (18 Июл 2018)

Мила Булинг написал(а):


> Понятно что нужно делать снимок и ехать к хирургу


Понятно,  что ехать к хирургу смысла нет.. как и делать снимок. .


Мила Булинг написал(а):


> Состояние' боли в пояснице, крестца, по ходу седалищного нерва слева и ближе к бедру с право, неустойчивость и боль при ходьбе, ощущение как будто небольшой разряд тока покалывание внутри крестца, просыпаюсь под утро чтоб расходиться на трясущихся ногах, утром тяжелее всего. ну и не отпускающее напряжение ниже лопаток. Ну и конечно прелести всд, куда


Жалобы, а также наличие  сколиоза говорят о длительном формировании распространенной мышечно-тонической асимметрии. .. очень значимое влияние на это состояние имеет выраженная психоэмоциональная лабильность. .  Это усиливает и поддерживает тоническое мышечное напряжение , гиперреактивность нервной системы. ..
Проблема зашла достаточно далеко, выраженное разбалансирование нервно мышечного регулирования... Нужен мануальный терапевт , умеющий диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения.  Да и то с очень большим опытом работы с подобными нарушениями, владеющий мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2018)

> прошло полтора месяца еще не могу нормально сидеть, особенно на унитазе уж извините но это больше  всего удручает, боль в левой грушевидной мышцы и дальше взаде по бедру, распирающая боль, все тот же спазм в крестце, жжение по внешней поверхности голени и боли в большом пальце под ногтем как будто, боли чаще ниже прооперированного сигмента, но иногда бывает и выше, а самое обидное что появились боли с правой стороны начинаются сверху на гребне подвздошной кости отдают в бедро и спереди в колено, тяжело держать равновесие стоя все время перетаптываюсь с одной ноги на другую чтоб не упасть, при ходьбе прихрамываю кажется что левая нога длиннее.


Надо лечить, так же как и до операции.


> Мышечные подергивая остались в обоих ногах, безболезненые.


Не болит и хорошо.



> При упражнение кошка не могу выгнуть лордоз. Прогиб хорошо получается... при стояние на коленях трясется корпус,  при наклоне с выпрямеными ногами правая нога от самого бедра. Это я до операции конечно так нагибалась сейчас ни ни... И самое страшное для меня это было и до операции. Когда сижу боли от тазовых костей в седалищные и я   могу сидеть  с прямой спиной стоит только расслабиться и позвоночник от области под ребрами до поясницы начинает стягивать как резина, либо его распирает из внутри... корпусом сидя поворачиваться больно все так же тянет как будто позвоночник деревянный .... я даже не знаю как это описать... пора к психиатру.  Так же боли в грудной области позвоночника, причем они словно связаны с поясницей. Ну а про боли в руках и хруст во всем позвоночнике я уже просто молчу...


Хруст волновать не должен, а боли надо лечить.
Вариант с повышением болевого порога (психиатр), т.е. прием спец препаратов, действительно вариант действий.



> Была прооперирована только одна грыжа слева, вторая сказали маленькая да и если убирать две пришлось бы ставить болты по мнению нейрохирурга...


Уже хорошо



> Лечение' трентал, нейромидин, гапапентин, сердалут, лфк не знаю только как его правильно делать при таких сразмах в мышцах.


Гапапентин принимать надо долго. Лфк делают по периодам боли, начинаем все равно с острого и по мере купирования боли переходим к следующему. Нашли гимнастику?



> Состояние' боли в пояснице, крестца, по ходу седалищного нерва слева и ближе к бедру с право, неустойчивость и боль  при ходьбе, ощущение как будто небольшой разряд тока покалывание внутри крестца, просыпаюсь под утро чтоб расходиться на трясущихся ногах, утром тяжелее всего. ну и не отпускающее напряжение ниже лопаток. Ну и конечно прелести всд, куда ж без них, то желудок, то голова, то Отдыжка, все бы можно стерпеть но не боли в спине.


Гапапентин и антидепресант, надолго.
Физиотерапия.
Массаж и ЛФК




> Понятно что нужно делать снимок и ехать  к хирургу но сказали  раньше сентября смысла делать снимок нет да и преодолеть 800 км мне сейчас ой как не легко.


Уж если делать, то МРТ поясницы.


----------



## Мила Булинг (19 Июл 2018)

Большое спасибо что нашли время ответить. Ваши советы очень важны для нас.


----------



## Мила Булинг (19 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надо лечить, так же как и до операции.
> 
> Не болит и хорошо.
> 
> ...



Федор Петрович спасибо что нашли время ответить! Очень прислушиваюсь к вашим советам. Понятно что уже крышу сносит от болей, да и не поймешь что перво причина болей, то ли крыша то ли жо.... сегодня к примеру добралась до поликлиники, левая нога слабая на спуске по лестнице тянет по задней стороне бедра, на подъеме дрожит, колено слабое, в крестце не приятные ощущения, как будто зубной канал чистят, как слабые разряды тока. И постоянно заносит вправо по этому и хожу с тростью, не пойму это у меня так правая нога перенапряжена или есть все таки корешковый синдром, потому что с утра когда тело раслаблено если постоять минуту, то начинает спереди под коленом ближе к внутренней поверхности болезненный дергающий спазм и тянет от бедра,    надеюсь на улучшения. А что остается если врач еще даже физиопроцедуры не назначает, рано говорит. Упражнения ваши нашла делаю которые в остром и под остром периоде. Делаю не все те что не вызывают сильное напряжение и боль. Утром и вечером по пол часа. Кстати из обезболивающих  выписывали дексометазон 5 мг, вот он хорошо помогал, но гормон долго нельзя. И еще хотела спросить какие антидипресанты в моем случае лучше. Представляю если к гапапентину прибавить еще и амитриптилин я ж как овощ буду выписывали его еще два года назад когда боли были были не такие сильные или лучше из СИОЗ, понятно что надо с врачом это решать, но как на ваш взгляд?


----------



## Мила Булинг (19 Июл 2018)

@AIR, спасибо большое что нашли время ответить. Будем лечить крышу и искать волшебные руки! Хотелось бы у вас спросить пока я эти руки то не нашла может можно какие конкретные упражнения делать на мой сколиоз если брать в расчет что правое плечо у меня ниже, выпирает правая лопатка, когда лежу на спине правая ступня больше заваливается в сторону (это сейчас до операции левая почему то больше заваливалась) а если нагибалась то дрожала правая нога от бедра, а сейчас заносить вправо да и вообще ощущение что она короче у меня и постоянно в напряжении. Есть синдром щелкающего бедра все там же справа когда опускаю ногу в положении лежа на спине. Возможно ли это убрать упражнениями и если да то какими?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2018)

А выхода нет, болит давно, эффекта от лечения нет, остается надеяться на время, а значить надо повысить болевой порог и, лечится и лечится.


----------



## Мила Булинг (19 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А выхода нет, болит давно, эффекта от лечения нет, остается надеяться на время, а значить надо повысить болевой порог и, лечится и лечится.



 Спасибо Федор Петрович, тем и живем надеждой и верой. Если не можешь изменить ситуацию измени свое отношение к ней. Нам бы хоть маленько обезболится да ходить поровней!


----------



## AIR (19 Июл 2018)

Мила Булинг написал(а):


> какие конкретные упражнения делать на мой сколиоз


Не так то оно и просто...


Мила Булинг написал(а):


> правое плечо у меня ниже, выпирает правая лопатка


Нижние и средние пучки трапециевидной слева, верхняя зубчатая, задняя и средняя лестничные, верхние пучки малой и большой грудной ... Все это слева...
Справа нижние межрёберные,  квадратная мышца поясницы, подвздошно-реберная. ..


Мила Булинг написал(а):


> когда лежу на спине правая ступня больше заваливается в сторону (это сейчас до операции левая почему то больше заваливалась)


Как минимум грушевидная мышца..


Мила Булинг написал(а):


> если нагибалась то дрожала правая нога от бедра


Смотреть среднюю ягодичную ,  грушевидную ..


Мила Булинг написал(а):


> сейчас заносить вправо да и вообще ощущение что она короче у меня и постоянно в напряжении.


Квадратная,  подвздошная, средняя ягодичная, запирательные,  напрягатель широкой фасции бедра , длинный разгибатели пальцев, малоберцовые..


Мила Булинг написал(а):


> . Есть синдром щелкающего бедра все там же справа когда опускаю ногу в положении лежа на спине.


Мышцы в области таза из перечисленных выше..


Мила Булинг написал(а):


> Возможно ли это убрать упражнениями и если да то какими?


Возможно значительно уменьшить... Какими именно (локальными, акцентированными и методику выполнения) я показываю и объясняю пациентам...  В Вашей ситуации можно попробовать общие из цигун "8 кусков парчи" , "Ицзиньцзин" . Это хоть что то, по крайней мере не фигня какая нибудь типа ЛФКи. ..
P.S. Массаж тоже, ни то, ни сё..


----------



## Мила Булинг (19 Июл 2018)

@AIR, спасибо большое за такой развернутый ответ! Да уж сколько мышц то! Я иногда думаю как же они меня еще держат! Благо вешу всего 55 кг! Будем искать и делать упражнения!


----------



## Пискарева (22 Июл 2018)

@Мила Булинг, попробуйте рексетин.этот препарат неплохой, только залезать на него тяжеловато. Снижает все психоэмоциональные проявления. Выходить из него просто, по крайней мере я слезла за две недели


----------



## Мила Булинг (23 Июл 2018)

@Пискарева, спасибо большое. Мне как то его выписывали но я не стала пить на тот момент  боли ее такие сильные были. А сейчас видимо придется. А долго вы его принимали?


----------



## Мила Булинг (23 Июл 2018)

Люди добрые наконец то нашла слово моей боли когда сижу! Позвоночник рвется. Могу сидеть только с прогибом в вперед в пояснице. Не могу скруглить и расслабить лордоз. Так же боль в сидалещной кости слева и в гребне тазовой кости справа.... измотали они меня уже эти боли... особенно обидно за правую некогда здоровую ногу.

Вот что это может давать такую боль что даже расслабиться нельзя...


----------



## AIR (23 Июл 2018)

Мила Булинг написал(а):


> Могу сидеть только с прогибом в вперед в пояснице. Не могу скруглить и расслабить лордоз. Т


Пояснично-подвздошная. .


Мила Булинг написал(а):


> Так же боль в сидалещной кости слева


Крестцово-бугорная связка..


Мила Булинг написал(а):


> гребне тазовой кости справа....


Квадратная мышца поясницы. .

Всего то.... Вот это и даёт..


----------



## Мила Булинг (23 Июл 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Пояснично-подвздошная. .
> 
> Крестцово-бугорная связка..
> 
> ...


Спасибо большое вы как всегда внимательны к нашему нытью  . Подскажите я вот читала ( мы тут все на форуме великие читатели ) что  подвздошную мышцу можно растянуть выпадами можно ли мне сейчас спустя почти два месяца после операции их делать? Попробовала упражнения из цигун как раз сложнее всего даются выпады вообще чувствую себя буратиной


----------



## Мила Булинг (23 Июл 2018)

Вообщем подобная тема была у этого пользователя @Dos интересно как он там? Тоже мог сидеть только с выгнутой назад  спиной ... Вот нам урок надо было раньше держать осанку...


----------



## Пискарева (23 Июл 2018)

@AIR, что делать с квадратной мышцой???? Та же проблема. Только спину назад, сразу тянущие боли. Ровно сидеть - начинают плечи и лопатки ныть((( как эту мышцу растянуть, подлечить???


----------



## AIR (23 Июл 2018)

Мила Булинг написал(а):


> Попробовала упражнения из цигун как раз сложнее всего даются выпады вообще чувствую себя буратиной


Упражнения делаются спокойно , медленно,  плавно, до легкого ограничения и ещё чуть-чуть. ..  Понемножку  (раза 2-3 для начала) , но немного почаще (2-3 раза в день )..


Пискарева написал(а):


> , что делать с квадратной мышцой???? Та же проблема.


Квадратная мышца наклоняет туловище в сторону,  а при прямом позвоночнике приподнимает таз с одноименной стороны... Поэтому ходьба с прямыми ногами, приподнимая бедро квадратной мышцей...  В "8 кусков парчи" также мышца задействуется. ..  В интернете различные ролики присутствуют. ..


----------



## Пискарева (23 Июл 2018)

А какие мышцы отвечают за наклон вперёд. Именно крестец и поясница. Просто боли при малейшем наклоне и стоянии в позе зю


----------



## AIR (24 Июл 2018)

Пискарева написал(а):


> А какие мышцы отвечают за наклон вперёд.


Не отвечают, а удерживают туловище... То есть те, про которые я писал..


----------



## Пискарева (24 Июл 2018)

@AIR, большое спасибо за ответ. Скачала 8 кусков парчи, буду пробовать. Надеюсь поможет


----------



## Мила Булинг (25 Июл 2018)

Вот не спрашивайте зачем но сдала сегодня Срб и Асло. Итак СРБ 24 при норме 12 и АСЛО 600 при норме 400. Причем сое и лейкоциды всегда в пределах нормы. Понятно что надо с врачом разговаривать но в поликлинику я хожу только чтоб больничный продлить и то к кому пошлют т.к. терапевт участковый на проф. Осмотрах, нервапотолог в отпуске а ревматолога в нашем городке вообще нет (и такое бывает). А теперь вопрос могут ли воспаления давать такие длительные боли в позвоночнике и мышцах и куда дальше двигать? Или ну его эту теорию про воспалительный фактор?


----------



## Мила Булинг (11 Авг 2018)

Людииии подскажите кто нибудь что за фокус? Сегодня когда прешлось перенести вес тела на левую ногу, в тазобедренный сустав как будто вышел и пазов и нога немного подкасилась без боли но страшно. Тут же встала сама на место... вообще такое ощущение что она у меня более свободна чем правая. Чувствую себя как баба яга костяная правая нога...

Эх... ни кто со мной не разговаривает... НО я все равно спрошу ... сидя могу закинуть правую ногу голенью на левое колено так что видно ступню... эт я занозу загнала утром хорошо что в правую ногу с левой ногой я такое проделать не могу.... сильно тянет в области тазобедренного и сидалещной костью... вопрос в том что разминать? Грушевидки я продавливаю и тяну как могу а толку нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Авг 2018)

Кроме грушевидки, там может быть артроз, бурсит, асептический некроз. К врачу бы!


----------



## Мила Булинг (12 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, Федор Петрович. К врачу попаду в пятницу, наконец невролог вышла с отпуска, засыпаю ее жалобами. Эх эх..


----------



## Мила Булинг (24 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, @Владимир Воротынцев, уважаемые доктора скажите что это было? Сегодня спала на боку, проснулась от прострела а пояснице с правой стороны, беспокоит не сам факт прострела, а то что это произошло в покое, почему так может быть? Точно помню что сон был не глубокий, ногами руками не дергала...


----------



## Мила Булинг (6 Сен 2018)

Уважаемые врачи форума подскажите какие делать снимки на днях еду в нии нейрохирургии, но там нет мрт  да и такое бывает снимки придется делать в частных центрах Т.е. не хочу тратить время понятно сделаю снимок прооперируемого сигмента, но помимо этого болят кпс и левый тазобедренный сустав (когда опираюсь на левую ногу сустав как бы выходит из пазов, так же не могу сидеть по турецки, тянет в левом тазобедреном суставе) можно ли сделать цифровой ренген к примеру или лучше мрт?


----------



## Мила Булинг (29 Ноя 2018)

Добрый день мои дорогие. Долго молчала, но что то видимо наболело вот решила написать как продвигаются мои дела. В сентябре спустя 3 месяца съездила на контрольный осмотр, сделала снимок ииии... л4-л5 грыжа 5.5 мм, л5-s1 4 мм (ну там то вмешательства не было) на вопрос что это рецидив или как? Нейрохирург сказал спайка и отправил во свояси обратно за 800 км лечится в стационаре. В стационаре делали лидаза внутримышечно и капельницы с дексаметозоном и вит в 12, а я все так же резво прихрамывала по коридорам, без коленного рефлекса на левой ноге и с нехилыми прострелами в районе кпс (видимо где выходит седалищный нерв) с правой стороны.  20 ноября получила разрешение на долечивание еще 2 месяца. Ну как долечивание, так больничный ходить продливать. И то намекают что что сразу после нового года если не раньше, на работу. На мой вопрос чем можно поличиться нормально невролог ответила что у меня проблемы с головой, ну так я как бы не отрицаю да только почему при минимальном наклоне ощущение что кирпич на спине, а при разгибание прострел справа, ответить не смогла. Нашла другого невролога старенького дядечку советской закалки глядя на снимки он спросил а был ли маль..., что резали то? (Второй уже невролог кстати спрашивает глядя на после операционный снимок) положил меня на кушетку иииии.... нашел все мои эроген... простите болезненные зоны вплоть до шее, хотя про нее я молчала (в отличии от самои) шеи... отругал за операцию предложил паравертибральные блокады с новакоином и вит в12 на дому... и страшно и жить без боли охота, но отзывы знакомых говорят что помогает, просто 10 сеансов.... вот что пугает..
 Из плюсов моего состояния: спазм в пояснице стал меньше, но справа так и не проходит, а уж если расшевилить его просто поддавшись вперед  к примеру перед столом дотянуться за чем то то сразу прострел и тяжесть, глубоко нагибпться не так больно, сидеть могу около часа, потом жжение и усталость до самых лопаток ну и вставать из сидячево положения тяжко первые пять шагов хромаю, иногда тянет ногу левую но уже реже, но появилось жжение и кратковременное онемение в пятка  правой ноги. Лфк естественно, но чаще всего после нее боли становятся интенсивнее до пульсации и жжения в позвоночнике, выше или ниже прооперированного сегмента. Ребят кто делал подобные блокады и уважаемые доктора посоветуйте чего ожидать и не будет ли хуже? На войне все средства хороши или главное не навреди? Извените за много букв и эмоции видимо и правда с головой не лады)). Будьте здоровы!

Почему-то не могу скинуть сюда фото снимков говорит файл большой попробую позже.


----------



## Мила Булинг (29 Ноя 2018)

Хотела спросить еще в описание есть строчка субхондральные дегенеративные изменения,  что это такое и есть ли в этом какой то смысл?

Итак пришла с блокады, укол в попу и то больнее, пока ни каких ощущений абсолютно нет, все тоже посмотрим как будет завтра.

Уважаемые доктора, есть ли кто живой? А то уже переживаю . Вы хоть снимки гляньте...

Да и кстати про кисту в новом мрт ни слова! Куда ж она делась?


----------



## Мила Булинг (30 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, @Владимир Воротынцев, сделали вторую блокаду... спине легче, а ногу тянет сильнее... что ж это такое...теперь не знаю как уснуть даже. Выпила сердалут, принесла грелку.... жду ... и верю

Уважаемые доктора форума скажите пожалуйста сколько вообще надо делать паравертебральных блокад? Сделали 12 уколов каждый день новакаин и вит в12, прошла неделя и опять прострелы в пояснице и тянет ногу до самых пальцев.


----------



## Мила Булинг (20 Фев 2019)

Дорогие болеющие и особенно доктора скажите на милость нормально ли что когда я ложусь из положения сидя я чувствую да именно чувствую ну и слышу тоже как хрустит и расходятся кости в районе кпс и тут же возвращается на место. Так же часто стал щелкать сам позвоночник и словно отдает в левый кпс. После операции прошло 8 месяцев


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2019)

А прямой снимок покажите.


----------



## Мила Булинг (21 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо что ответили. Обязательно выложу снимки в прямой проекции так же есть ренген кпс. Просто сейчас на работе. Хорошо что на работе есть диван 

Пока это то что было в  телефоне. Вечером если надо еще отправлю снимки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2019)

Трудно судить, КПС хрустеть не может. Скорее неорартроз поперечного отростка, но это без рентгена не определить.
Хрустит не болит.?


----------



## Мила Булинг (21 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Трудно судить, КПС хрустеть не может. Скорее неорартроз поперечного отростка, но это без рентгена не определить.
> Хрустит не болит.?



Сам хруст ббезболезненый. Болит сам крестец когда долго стою. Словно затекает и появляется сильная тяжесть. Потом тяжело садиться после долгого стояния. Помимо сильных хрустов когда ложусь, бывают еще мелкие пощелкивания словно позвонки в крестца цепляют друг друга и трутся. Это  когда стоя выравниваю осанку или кручу тазом, не сильно кручу,  как на уроке физкультуры в школе это упражнение возможно и вредное но все затекшие мышцы аж оживают но и тянут конечно от прдвздошного угла до ягодицы. Сумбурно конечно объяснила...


----------



## Мила Булинг (21 Фев 2019)

вот обещанный снимки ренгена есть только в такой проэкции


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2019)

Неоартрозов нет.
Лечь на спину и поднимаем ногу до вертикали и обратно, не отрывая крестца от пола, потом две ноги. Хрустит?


----------



## Мила Булинг (21 Фев 2019)

Хрустит. Особенно когда правую ногу поднимаю. Еще что интересно поднимаю правую ногу тянет среднеягодичную мышцу слева на опускание правой ноги хруст в районе тазобедренного сустава. При поднятии обоих ног тяжесть и жжение в районе операции,  мелкое похрустывание в районе крестца и чуть выше уже при опускание ног.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2019)

Скорее синдром щелкающего бедра, не крестец.


----------



## Мила Булинг (21 Фев 2019)

С бедром понятно. А что может так постоянно похрустывать в нижнепоясничном отделе. Неужели пресловутый остеохондроз...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2019)

Чаще всего это из бедра и проводиться в поясницу.


----------



## Мила Булинг (21 Фев 2019)

Спасибо Федор Петрович. С хрустом я еще смирюсь а может ли боль отдавать от бедра в поясницу? Почему спрашиваю потому что грыжа была слева и боли слева в ноге и в спине почти отпустили, а вот тяжесть справа в спине как и щелканье в правом тазобедренном суставе присутствует.  Хорошо еще прострелы справа прошли.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2019)

Тут не могу ответить.
 Отдавать могут и надо лечить.


----------



## Мила Булинг (21 Фев 2019)

Спасибо Федор Петрович. Подскажите тогда какое обследование  пройти? Стоит ли делать снимки мрт прицельно на тазобедренный сустав или к ревматологу обращаться которого кстати в городе нет как и хорошего мануала.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2019)

Если это щелкающее бедро, то этот диагноз определяет врач ортопед (он-то есть наверняка), по результатам осмотра и результатам обследования (МРТ, Рентген, УЗИ анализы), на основании отсутствия поражения при этом обследовании.


Давайте еще раз.
Опишите что болит.


----------



## Мила Булинг (22 Фев 2019)

Болит поясница в районе л5 с1 в ней тяжесть и ограничение подвижности. Тяжело даются полунаклоны (к примеру взять что то с низкого  стола, открыть нижние ящики шкафа  или застегнуть куртку) если долго постою  тяжело садится мышцы крестца от среднеягодичных  и в середине крестца тянут. Податься сидя вперед проблематично все в тех же мышцах боль усиливается. При разгибания напоминаю себе несмазаный механизм разгибаюсь урывками а не плавно т.к. клинит все там же на стыке л5 и с1 примерно. Ну и так же в обратную сторону- долго посижу больно вставать тяжесть и ограничение подвижности в пояснице и тянущие боли в бедрах.  И если закинуть левую ногу на правую в таком виде как для растяжке грушевидной мышцы сидя на стуле то тянет и не дает раслабится словно штанина перекручина в районе тазобедренного сустава и отдает в среднеягодичну мышцу. Ну а про хруст вы знаете.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Фев 2019)

То есть боли в поясничном отделе и боли и ограничение подвижности а тазобедренном суставе.
С поясницей понятно, надо лечить.
Ортопед смотрел тазобедренный сустава, артроза-периартроза с бурситом и трохантеритом нет ли?

Что можете сами по лечению (без мануальной, физиотерапии и блокады):
- таблетки
- мази
- аппликатор
- домашняя физиотерапия
- лфк для поясницы и для мышц ягодичной области

Что можете по диагностике сами:
- УЗИ тазобедренного сустава


----------



## Мила Булинг (22 Фев 2019)

Спасибо большое, @Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, из всего этого делаю лфк так же начала делать упражнения на ягодичные мышцы но только лежа ибо приседать больно в пояснице. Аппликатор ляпко лучший друг, сердалут когда уже совсем приспичит и капсикам на бедра и поясницу. Боюсь вас удивить но ортопеда тоже нет... есть травмотолог и хирург но тут сами понимаете каким макаром к ним обращаться можно. Смогу сделать узи частно а уж врача толкового искать придется  долго. Жалко вы далеко.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Фев 2019)

Ждем УЗИ.
Я тут.


----------



## Мила Булинг (2 Апр 2019)

Уважаемые болеющие и наши светилы доктора на сайте вуман нашла тему 'боль в правом боку' вот цитата от туда:



> Вы пишите :"За все это время часто ухудшается самочувствие. Бывает легкое подташнивание, легкое головокружение, слабость. Пару раз бросало в пот, учащалось сердцебие" Если кардиолог говорит, что всё у вас хорошо, то на лицо панические атаки. А это симптом неполадок с биохимией мозга, как и психогенные боли. Лечится у психиатра. Психотерапевт - это совсем другое. Сходите к психиатру. Пройдите курс не менее полугода. Мне только такой курс помог. Задала этот вопрос своему мануальному терапевту, на что он сказал, что при защемлении грушевидной мышцей артерии, проходящей рядом, в мозг поступает сигнал "я умираю" (грубо говоря) в результате чего и появляется необъяснимое чувство страха и паника. Что делать? Расслаблять эту чертову мышцу, растягивать ее, садиться в позу, что в йоге называется "морда коровы" (в гугле картинки есть)
> 
> Источник: © Woman.ru



Почему пишу здесь? Потому что видела много подобных тем здесь на сайте, да и у самой честно говоря проскакивает порой боль из паха в спину ну мы то стреленные воробьи знаем что такое порой бывает... вопрос лишь в том где связь между грушевидной мышцой и артерий о которой идет речь в тексте и может ли так реагировать нервная система? Если есть размышления на эту тему интересно будет услышать, ну и можете посмотреть саму ветку на этом сайте уж что то больно много в последнее время списывают боли похожишь на патологию кишечника или на гинекологию и урологию в сторону бедного позвоночника и мышц  это что мода такая? (и на сайте приведенном в тексте тоже) ну и на психосаматику и в сторону пресловутого  стресса. Мне так мой нервапотолог уже в открытую сказал что у меня психоз, стресс и т.п.  да я бы и рада попить антидипрессанты и передвигаться без боли, да только кроме амитриптилина ни чего не выписывают, ну и к психиатру не отправляют (и на том спасибо, а то найди его попробуй). В нашем захолустье даже узи бедра сделать не где, а то что при ходьбе если руку на бедро положить то чувствуется как будто мышца за мыщцу заходит и мелкое похрустывание да и нога сама до сих пор как деревянная хоть уже не в такой степени как год назад ... так это у меня стресс... без вариантов...скоро в область поеду... мы же не сдаемся! Я к чему это все... неуж то так много людей стали страдать от... от чего? Болезней ОДА, стресса, собственной лени, прогресса и сидячего образа жизни, от халатности врачей поликлиник или от  жадности частных клиник. Не скажу что накипело... просто захотелось поделиться. Информация так сказать к размышлению. Извиняюсь за много букв просто может кому то захочется почитать ветку с сайта вуман если есть подобные проблемы, и связь с пахом и со спиной, и просто понять что мы не одиноки в своих скитаниях.

И еще в последнюю неделю дико болит копчик если надавить на него или сесть и это с учетом того что пять дней в отпуске и почти не сижу либо хожу, либо лежу или это от глубоких наклонов в лфк, начала их делать для растяжки задних мышц бедра или это от стресса ... без вариантов  (уж извините не могу не постебаться) эх жалко мой невропатолог не читает этот сайт...


----------



## Лапушка70 (26 Мар 2022)

Мила Булинг написал(а):


> Сам хруст ббезболезненый. Болит сам крестец когда долго стою. Словно затекает и появляется сильная тяжесть. Потом тяжело садиться после долгого стояния. Помимо сильных хрустов когда ложусь, бывают еще мелкие пощелкивания словно позвонки в крестца цепляют друг друга и трутся. Это  когда стоя выравниваю осанку или кручу тазом, не сильно кручу,  как на уроке физкультуры в школе это упражнение возможно и вредное но все затекшие мышцы аж оживают но и тянут конечно от прдвздошного угла до ягодицы. Сумбурно конечно объяснила...


Так тянет и хрустит уже запущенный миофасциальный синдром с фиброзом мышц и сухожилий. Знаю, о чем говорю, у меня было так же. Почти вылечилась миопрессурой и массажем, лечение несколько месяцев, т.к.тоже было все запущено, 25 лет болезни


----------

